# Shotgun: Inertia or gas operated



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Just looking for some input on these different guns from inertia to gas operated. Looking at the Beneli,Berretta, and browning guns. All or awesome guns but they are $$$$ 8)


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

I have been hearing that inertia kicks harder than gas operated. Any input is appreciated. 8)


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Got to grit your teeth a little on the inertia models. I've had both SBE and Browning Gold. For skeet I like the inertia and the weight. For shooting 3.5 mag at geese, I like the gas of my Browning. Neither has had problems either. Also, Stoeger and Franchi use Benelli's inertia recoil system, owned by Beretta, and are half the price of the Benelli's. The Stoeger M2000 is almost identical to the Benelli M1 Super 90. The Franchi is similar to the SBE with out the rubber thingys.


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

I have to agree with Kelly, with the exception that my SBEII doesn't kick like my older SBE did.

Are you using the gun for hunting, or clays? 

For hunting purposes I believe inertia is really nice. They are simple and tough creatures that rarely, if ever, jam, gum up etc. I have witnessed inertia guns accidently going fully into the water on the river, and the guy field dried it in the boat, and it performed flawless for the morning hunt. As for the added recoil, I believe that during the excitement of the birds coming in, the actual felt recoil is minimal at that time due to the excitement of the situation. 

My O/U's kick as much as my SBEII's when shooting trap loads. My oldest boy (16yo) loves to use his SBEII for trap, because he likes the weight and balance. So far, light trap loads have not been a problem with the gun.

Now before all the gas operated guys blast my reply - I own quite a few gas guns too, I just hate cleaning them all the time. But boy are they smooth, they are unbeatable for sporting clays and 200 round days.

If you are shooting the gun regularly for clays and hunting, go with a quality brand. If it is a couple times a year duck hunt - save the cash and buy a good lower priced model, and remember an O/U is the best all around shotgun to own - safe, simple, easy to clean, and adaptable.

My .02


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I use a Benelli SBE (original) for geese. I have no problem with recoil with 3.5" Hevi-Shot or steel. I'm 5'10" and 190.
I shoot skeet & sporting clays with it also and don't have a problem there either.
I know a few folks that have had jamming problems with the Browning.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

There really is not a lot of difference in the recoil of the two guns, the inertia does kick a little harder but it is easier to take care and requires a little less maintenance. The main thing is how the different guns fit you best. Each of the ones you listed has a different fit & feeling when you shoulder the gun. Spend the time at the shop getting the right one for you. Make sure you spend the time getting the one for you a little difference in recoil in the end really won?t matter. 

Been there done that regards,


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. 8)


----------

